# Bill Saunders Calls



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have been looking at getting a new call and i came across Saunders calls. I was just wondering if anyone knows how good they are and how hard they are to blow.

Cody


----------



## gone goosin (Apr 9, 2007)

Got a few of their calls. The Traffic is high pitched, fast , responsive. The Original is low, goosey...old gander style. Red Zone is new...good for comp and field use. Don't have one yet but my partner does All great calls.


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Shawn Stahl who has won 25 calling contest including the world goose in 2000 blows a saunders traffic for a meat call and it sounds awesome.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good calls - I'm getting an I5 for this fall, sweet lesser call.


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

They are some of the best calls out there. The traffic is one of the best hunting calls there is. It is higher pitched but has awesome range. It works well for and size geese. The new redzone is also a sweet big honker call. It can get really low but still has some real good crack.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Goosewhisperer26 said:


> Shawn Stahl who has won 25 calling contest including the world goose in 2000 blows a saunders traffic for a meat call and it sounds awesome.


I know you didn't say that he won the World on a Saunders, but just so there's no confusion, he won it on a Foiles. The one and only World title Foiles has by his calls.

I'm not sure he'll still be using a Saunders anymore though, he signed on with Buck Gardner and is working on his own line of signature calls.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Shawn actually has some calls out on the BG website. Great sounding calls guys and reasonably priced.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

shawns calls are nice he used bill's guts in his calls. I am sure that he will still be using the other calls.

I have a traffic and it is a great call you will not be disapointed


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I recently purchased a reload by Bill Saunders in hedge/acrylic. I love this call! It sounds great: sharp clucks, deep moans, really nice difference from the high/low goose.


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

I also recently bought the reload in hedge/acrylic. I liked the call a lot but it took significantly more air to blow than I'm comfortable with. I sold it to a friend of mine so no big deal. Good calls though.


----------

